# [SOLVED] Connecting Non-HDMI Desktop to HD Monitor?



## RepetitionKills (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure which section this topic would go into.

Yesterday I bought an _HP Pavilion AMD Athlon II 445 Computer (P6732F)_ as a base to build a low-budget video editing setup (I'll be adding more RAM later), along with an _ACER S211HL 21.5" LED BACKLIT LCD MONITOR_ since I'll be editing 1080p video.

The computer doesn't have an HDMI output, so I asked a store employee how I'd get the video to appear on the screen as HD. He told me I'd need to get a $50 cord (Dynex DVI-D to HDMI) to have it up-convert the video for me. 

I bought the cord, but when I was hooking up my computer yesterday, I couldn't find where the other end (non-DVI) goes. I assumed that it would go into the HDMI port on the monitor, but there's only DVI, D-Sub, and VGA ports on the monitor.

So now I'm a little confused - are the visuals already in HD? Am I supposed to hook the adapter cord into another cord? I'm a novice LCD monitor owner, so any help would be appreciated. I'd like to know whether I actually need the cord or should return it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Connecting Non-HDMI Desktop to HD Monitor?*

Since it's a Dynex brand I'll assume you were in a Best Buy. Asking them for advice can be costly. You don't need an HDMI cable, the DVI output is sufficient for what you're doing.


----------



## RepetitionKills (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Connecting Non-HDMI Desktop to HD Monitor?*

It was actually FutureShop I was at (I live in Canada). Thanks for the quick response, I was a little confused.


----------

